
I Found Work on an Amazon Website. I Made 97 Cents an Hour - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/15/nyregion/amazon-mechanical-turk.html
======
notus
Knew it was going to be mturk. I did mturk in college writing product reviews
for international companies. It was like 5 dollars for 300 words usually.

Mturk seems like a great way to create datasets as well, there are a lot of
stories of people creating datasets with mturk jobs however you will need some
type of algorithm for filtering out people who are just clicking to get
through things and not really labeling anything.

------
quomopete
I am a little unclear on what the editorial bent of this is. Are they trying
to use this as another way to say that Amazon unfairly compensates workers?

If so, it seems like a cheap target. I've always known mechanical turk as a
way to get dead stupid tasks done by people, but not as a way to earn a
living.

How much should someone be compensated to do something so simple? At will? I
don't understand. MT has been around for a while, this isn't some new sinister
plot to undermine the workers of the world.

I also have seen some people who employ workers through MT support a 15 dollar
an hour minimum wage. It's up to the person deploying the task, not Amazon.

------
CamelCaseName
[https://outline.com/6pmB5s](https://outline.com/6pmB5s)

------
mistersquid
Honest question: would it be possible to set up a machine learning endpoint to
work through these Human Intelligence Tasks?

I mean, I guess anything's possible. Maybe my question is it practicable…

